# Diagrama de TV Sony mod.KV-21RS10/5 gracias por apoyar



## alextv44 (Abr 28, 2012)

estimados colegas, un saludo y paso al tema en cuestión, mi problema es que llego a mi banco de trabajo un Tv, que perdía la imagen minutos despues de encenderlo, al mover la tarjeta, la imagen se corregía, por ello resolde los pines del ic jungla y habrí el sintonizador al que le resolde todos los pines posibles. pero ahora no tengo la imagen aun cuando están presentes lo voltajes  de sintonizador. obviamente  debería  haber un corto circuito en el sintonizador para que este fallara, pero siento que no es así, pues ya medí otros y me dan lecturas similares. recibo ideas con gusto y si tienen el diagrama, les agradecería lo subieran para tenerlo y volver a checar presencia de voltajes y senales, quedo en espera de su apoyo camaradas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 12, 2012)

ayudaría para buscar el diagrama el numero de chasis 
revisa en este lugar si lo encuentras


----------

